# Got a Catfish!!



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Had to go last night after sitting on the sidelines for too long. Fog was thick but we didn't care. In between spots my main light quit on us. We pulled up on the bank to start trouble shooting and this guy just came aboard. Never seen a cat that close to water and that calm. 3 sheepies and 2 flatties. No size but wasn't gonna pass on a very legal fish. Got dinner tho


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Pretty cat. If in the middle of nowhere and with a cat that friendly, if it was me, I would have taken the cat home.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report & pic Lope Along.
Perhaps the cat-on-the-boat was part of the 'overall' unknown plan we don't get a vote on.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bobby, You just have to love it. had alot of stuff happen, but never had a cat jump in the boat. Gotta be a first. Having some mods. done to the boat and am boatless for a few more weeks. Trial run when they're done and if you want to go let me know.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

At least you got a couple. I've got new lights for my rig just can't find the time to install them. Terry I'll swing by when I get a day off.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Yeah if it was in the middle of no where I'd kept him in a heart beat but there were a few houses in the area. He was well fed and groomed so he was someone's pet. Just can't get over how calm he was. Y'all know how cats freak around water. I picked him up, stood up and walked around the boat with him, he never stopped purring. Just weird. When we got our problem fixed we just eased back up to the bank and off he went. Never seen him there before. Probably been by there a half dozen times this year.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep he was a keeper. Nothing like that sprayed cock roach my wife has!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

LopeAlong said:


> Had to go last night after sitting on the sidelines for too long. Fog was thick but we didn't care. In between spots my main light quit on us. We pulled up on the bank to start trouble shooting and this guy just came aboard. Never seen a cat that close to water and that calm. Got dinner tho


Please tell me you didn't eat the cat...


----------

